

Coffee linked with lower depression - doodyhead
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/breaking/2011/0927/breaking13.html

======
jmmcd
> He stressed that the study does not prove that coffee lowers depression risk
> - only that it might be protective against depression in some way.

Sounds like the journalist got confused. The study probably shows that there
is a correlation, but the causal chain has not been established. It's possible
that some other factor increases coffee use and decreases tendency to
depression.

